# Two Cats Need Good Home - Chicago



## DF (Aug 9, 2004)

Two 3 year old cats need a good home in Chicago. They are brother and sister and are very playful. Please post an email address if interested and I will contact you.

Thank you


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you posted their information up on http://www.petfinder.com ???? TONS of people will see it there!


----------

